# New comb



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I pull it and put it above an excluder until
the brood is hatched. Then place the frame
out and away from the colonies for clean up.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Take the two outside frames (usually honey anyways) out. Push the rest of the frames toward the outside(4 one side, 4 the other), leaving a space for your two new frames of foundation. Mark them "2007". Next year, do the same, marking them 2008. And so on every year. You will rotate out the comb on a five year rotation. The cost is minimal as its two frames of foundation per brood chamber per hive, per year.

If done at the right time, it can pay for itself in many ways. Like opening up the brood chamber in the spring, meaning more bees, more honey, etc. The bees will be healthier. Older comb, with many times excess drone comb, are replaced. And if the two frames are filled with honey, that helps pay for the new comb/foundation also.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Bjorns is the best method for sure. I guess
I was assuming you wanted to switch out comb
with brood present.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

That'll work. Thanks. Now I have to figure out a plan for reworking a group of derelict hives via splits and fresh comb.


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

Sundance wont they start to make a queen cell above the queen excluder ? ...Rick


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Coyote,
What I do is concentrate on am for one completely regressed hive at a time. When I've done it in the past, I gave SC foundation to each of my hives. Once they had them worked and with brood, I switched these all out with the frames of my "target" hive. In doing so, This hive is now regressed and ready to draw SC perfectly. The other hives are strengthened by receiving the frames of brood, so I use them for honey production. I can repeat the process to get a second "target" hive regressed.

My main goal is to Prevent having hives of mixed SC and LC comb as there would be a mix of bee sizes preventing perfect comb drawing. I don't think it is any slower than regressing them all simutaniously. In fact, I can start checking hives off sooner as completely regressed. These then become comb-producers for the other hives, thereby reducing the amount of misdrawn comb.

Waya


----------

